# Video of band practice up, finally.



## Forresterc (Apr 13, 2010)

Band name: I'm a Bassist
Song: Fathoms

Our drummer, Dietrich, had to go to class so he didn't show up. We're all in college except for the singer, he just graduated. We kept practice pretty relaxed because the drummer couldn't make it. We worked on new songs and lyrics instead of having a regular practice and went over anything we felt we weren't comfortable with. 
reverbnation.com/corbinforrester 
I'd appreciate any attention or suggestions y'all could give. We've had a hard time getting together due to classes, but we're finally coming together.

YouTube - I'm a Bassist during band practice (Fathoms)


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 14, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> Band name: I'm a Bassist
> Song: Fathoms
> 
> Our drummer, Dietrich, had to go to class so he didn't show up. We're all in college except for the singer, he just graduated. We kept practice pretty relaxed because the drummer couldn't make it. We worked on new songs and lyrics instead of having a regular practice and went over anything we felt we weren't comfortable with.
> ...



Song seems really nice.. Looking forward to a recording of it.


----------



## Forresterc (Apr 14, 2010)

I just have to get the vocals recorded and i'll have a demo ready. That'll probably be about 2 weeks time


----------



## chucknorrishred (Apr 14, 2010)

not bad but get the singer to memoriz the lyrics and it wouldnt hust to have him hum the scale the songs in as a warm up but yea it sux ass when its hard to get together and practice cuz of personal schedules 

good job homie


----------



## Forresterc (Apr 15, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> not bad but get the singer to memoriz the lyrics and it wouldnt hust to have him hum the scale the songs in as a warm up



We had been working on the lyrics that day, that is why he hadn't memorized them yet. I'll ask him to sing the scale in warm up though and see if that makes a difference. Thx man.


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 23, 2010)

I heard the vocals and dude, ouch. I mean clean vocals are good but dude needs to put some passion into it man


----------



## Forresterc (Apr 23, 2010)

This one is later that week. It's a better vid, and we have the drummer there.


----------



## Yaris (Apr 29, 2010)

I liked it. I'd really like to hear it with drums. 

I didn't know Josh Peck played bass.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 1, 2010)

Hey, I recognize that song from FIFA '09! Good job on the cover.


----------

